# SAVED Willy Appelhans



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Nov 4, 2016)

So I saw this person selling this trashed Appelhans Track Bike and couldn't be more pleased with bringing it back to life. I did a platinum pearl green with a platinum pearl white to give it that extra shine. Gold outlining is coming next. Tell me what you think, Not 100% original. Has some later parts and Durkopp wheels. I will be building it up original with original parts and plating
Cheers
Reed NJ


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Nov 4, 2016)

Before


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 4, 2016)

That's a rare find..!! Nice that it still had the badge.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 4, 2016)

Dang, heck of a transformation, nice work dude.


----------



## willswares1220 (Nov 4, 2016)

Great workmanship!!


----------



## kccomet (Nov 4, 2016)

nice....i was wondering you got the bike


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 4, 2016)

Very nice !


----------



## PCHiggin (Nov 5, 2016)

Beautiful job,cool bike.What era?


----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 5, 2016)

Hot dang!


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Nov 5, 2016)

probably late 1920s very early 30s


----------



## mike j (Nov 9, 2016)

Very nice job, great color choice.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Nov 14, 2016)

Excellent work.  Beautiful frame.


----------



## DoggieDodaac (Jan 20, 2018)

Underground Bicycle Shop said:


> So I saw this person selling this trashed Appelhans Track Bike and couldn't be more pleased with bringing it back to life. I did a platinum pearl green with a platinum pearl white to give it that extra shine. Gold outlining is coming next. Tell me what you think, Not 100% original. Has some later parts and Durkopp wheels. I will be building it up original with original parts and plating
> Cheers
> Reed NJ
> 
> ...



I absolutely love your Appelhans Track Bike, i invested at least 35 minutes looking at the pictures of your fine work. Very nice choices regarding the paint and parts, very good chemistry and makes it look beautiful. Thank you for sharing this post.


----------

